# Tips On Growing Cladophora? (*cough* sewingalot *cough*)



## CakeHunter (Sep 11, 2011)

Roflmao, sorry this is just a funny post. I would assume that you. Red to find someone with a clad to give to you before you can grow it. Lol again


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I have it! And it always dies on me when I *try* to grow it.

I mean - I can grow the rarest, most difficult plants on earth but can't get this stuff to thrive. _Something_ is clearly wrong with me.


----------



## CakeHunter (Sep 11, 2011)

Set up a dirt bowl, some snails, cover it with whatever fragment of algae you want to grow, photoperiod of 6-8 hrs, leave alone for 3 wks, and voila algae mat  it only works for me though, but not on purpose. I am breeding snails for my loaches.


----------



## Rev_jim_jones (Sep 25, 2011)

I have clado..... it thrives with no ferts, with fertz, low light, high light cool water, tropical water, I can;t stop it from growing  I twist prune it once a week to keep it in check


----------



## maknwar (Aug 10, 2008)

stop with your fertz, and you will get it.


----------



## kimcadmus (Jan 30, 2009)

you could try a moss and clado combination since it attaches and spreads well on moss. it also likes rough and very porous surfaces such as lava rock. you could get crazy and crush some lava rock and glue it to the foam.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Starting up three test tanks today to see if I can make this thing happen.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 14, 2007)

Haha! I think it's funny that you WANT to get clado......I have it covering all my driftwood and wish I DIDN'T have.....I wanted moss covered logs.. Lol! My tank has been high to medium light, co2,no co2, ferts no ferts. Mine started as moss balls and spread to the wood. It's very slow growing. Good luck! I hope you find the right combo to grow it!


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

High light, no co2, ammonia - I always get clado when these conditions are met


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Clado is an excellent algae choice. 

Ready for this? You ABSOLUTELY need co2, lighting and good nutrients. It is absurd to think algae doesn't need nutrients. I wouldn't go too bright on the lighting, though. Too much will encourage other faster algaes and cyanos to take over if you aren't careful. This one in particular grows best in _lower _consistent co2 levels with higher pH mine is around 7.2 - 4 (before adding co2) and warmer tanks (around 78 or so). Little know fact the temperatures greatly effect these 'blanket weed' algae. Also, this one loves and I do mean loves clean water and appreciates oxygen as well. 

I would avoid ammonia as it often causes green water, cyano and hair algae.

Here is the most important part. Add algae. Without adding algae in the first place it will not grow. Oh, and don't use too much excel, h2o2 or other oxidization chemicals. These will all weaken or kill clado. 

You can pm me for more details. Sorry I didn't see this sooner.

Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounds like I have a 2.5gal tank that's perfect for Clado.

Added a small culture so here's hoping it thrives.

Thanks for chiming in! Because I really want a Clado wall.


----------



## Hcancino (Jun 18, 2011)

I have growing naturally on my manzanita. I haven't even tried to get rid of it bc it looks good. I dose via ei, add CO2 and have medium to high light


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

PICS?

This is me coveting what you've got and being envious.



Hcancino said:


> I have growing naturally on my manzanita. I haven't even tried to get rid of it bc it looks good. I dose via ei, add CO2 and have medium to high light


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Somewhat, here is what I would do if I could create my clado wall all over again. Find the dimensions of the foam you are putting the clado on and buy a shallow Tupperware container. Fill up the tupperware to just the top of the foam. Take the clado and chop it up finally on a cutting board or in a food processor. Get some tank water in a jar and dip it in the water and then the clado and "paint" it on the surface of the foam. Then put this in tupperware and add fertilizers and sunlight or lighting. Change the water frequently to prevent stagnation as it doesn't like dirty water. Clado appreciates Nitrates, Phosphates and Iron the best. Keep the water clean, and possibly run an airstone. By leaving the top exposed to the air, you are getting lots of co2. Alternatively, you can add a film of syran wrap to keep in the moisture. Sponges seeded with small amounts and tooth picks floating in a jar of algae are two ways I have grown clado for my experiments.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

THIS! Thank you.

Doing this in a 2.5gal tank later today with two pieces of foam. Already set up my CFL above it, have a sponge filter (which also has the outlet fuctioning as an aerator) and an acrylic top. 

Super-excited.



sewingalot said:


> Somewhat, here is what I would do if I could create my clado wall all over again. Find the dimensions of the foam you are putting the clado on and buy a shallow Tupperware container. Fill up the tupperware to just the top of the foam. Take the clado and chop it up finally on a cutting board or in a food processor. Get some tank water in a jar and dip it in the water and then the clado and "paint" it on the surface of the foam. Then put this in tupperware and add fertilizers and sunlight or lighting. Change the water frequently to prevent stagnation as it doesn't like dirty water. Clado appreciates Nitrates, Phosphates and Iron the best. Keep the water clean, and possibly run an airstone. By leaving the top exposed to the air, you are getting lots of co2. Alternatively, you can add a film of syran wrap to keep in the moisture. Sponges seeded with small amounts and tooth picks floating in a jar of algae are two ways I have grown clado for my experiments.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

If you have any issues growing it out, send me a message and I'll be glad to help. I have tons of ways to grow all kinds of algae. I can always send you more clado. I also trade algae.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you!

As a shrimp nerd, I have probably a hundred clado balls rolling around so I'm gonna chop a few of them up into bits.

Cannot wait to make this project _work_. Gonna be terrific for shrimp grazing.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Shrimp is to algae as dog is to bone. :hihi:

You are welcome. Want to grow plants? I can maybe help a little. Want to grow algae? I'm your gal. roud:


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

I <3 this thread.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have to agree with everything Sewingalot has said too. For one, she has done ALOT of reasearch and growing of various algaes. But my two cents worth as back up...mine grows great on the outlet of the filter. A prime spot for all of the conditions that she has given. I would LOVE to see a clado wall!


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I had several mini moss balls in my 6.6 gallon and it is covering half my driftwood now and has grown on one silk plant. i never pulled it off before but im starting to hate it.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't like the smell of clado and they get into everything; not a fan. If you can grow green beard algae, that would be awesome.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You people and your fancy algae growing abilities always taunt me. First with your clado and now with your beard algae, which I also want really badly!


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

I can grow staghorn no problem.. 
Yet somehow I only have blackbeard in my co2 injected tank..


----------



## JMikeB83 (Feb 18, 2012)

where can you get bearded algae? or any mossy looking agae?. the only algae i get is the ugly brown crap thats growing on my plants..


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Trust me you dont want BBA. Its as tough as nails lol.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

10gallonplanted said:


> Trust me you dont want BBA. Its as tough as nails lol.


This. You've either got to chemically nuke it or go at it with a razor because this stuff is tough.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The point is to grow algae for shrimp-only tanks, not to get rid of it.

Definitely want to grow both.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

10gallonplanted said:


> Trust me you dont want BBA. Its as tough as nails lol.


Agree but green beard algae is another species. I've only seen in a few times but have never grown it. It's actually pretty as it waves against the current. It'll grow in low light.

Green fuzz algae & dust algae is nice too.


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

somewhatshocked said:


> You people and your fancy algae growing abilities always taunt me. First with your clado and now with your beard algae, which I also want really badly!


 
ha-Im an expert at growing BBA---I have no idea how to get rid of it completely though, wish I did. I will say, the only tanks I have with BBA are my pressurized CO2 tanks, so Im sure that has something to do with it.


----------



## Bunfoo (Jan 14, 2012)

Is this the same type of algae as marimo balls? I tore apart a marimo and am growing it on some roughsanded manzanita branches in a few glass jars. It's been growing fine. I use fishtank water and have it off to the side of a 27w 6500k light (not directly below it) and it's grown itself pretty good in a few weeks. I think it's because I start with very little when possible. At most 40 strands or so per 4 inches. I change the water once per week. I noticed mine slows down when under higher light. Directly under a 2700k 25w it does great.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's some algae that originated from some marimo balls.










No ferts, just monthly water changes and plenty of light. It's a 2.5 gallon FYI.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

You can sell that to Somewhatshocked, lol.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Monster, looking at that, it could be a cyanobacteria and not an algae at all. I'd love to see that up close and personal. 

BBA loves organics, that is the one thing I've found consistently, the higher the organics, the more you'll have. It also appreciates acidic waters (caused either by organics like dying plants or excess waste or co2), so that is why you can often find it in co2 environments.

Personally, I think the green algae are more nutritious for the shrimp and pleasing to look at.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Monster, looking at that, it could be a cyanobacteria and not an algae at all. I'd love to see that up close and personal.
> 
> BBA loves organics, that is the one thing I've found consistently, the higher the organics, the more you'll have. It also appreciates acidic waters (caused either by organics like dying plants or excess waste or co2), so that is why you can often find it in co2 environments.
> 
> Personally, I think the green algae are more nutritious for the shrimp and pleasing to look at.


Interesting. I've had cyanobacteria before (blue-green slime, soft, smelled terrible) and the stuff growing in my tank is coarse and gritty.


----------



## NWehrman (Jun 2, 2011)

I've got some of the same algae in my window lit tank!(a Monster fish) It's coarse and gritty and easily removed but you don't get all of it and it grows back quickly!

Love growing algae for my shrimp too...


Nicole

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Took a closeup pic of some of the algae from my tank. It's growing in brackish water. Pardon the crappy cellphone pics.



















On second thought, Im not sure if it's clado (I have some clado balls in the tank) since it grows in long strands. It's kinda slippery but gritty at the same time.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Thats not Marimo balls Monster, not even close. Marimo balls grow extremely slowly, and are not thready. There are many types of Cladophora, and Marimo balls is a very unique specie. Its actually been re classified to the name Aegagropila linnaei, formerly Cladophora Aegargropila. It is completely non evasive, in fact hair and thread algae will even grow on a marimo ball. It takes 15 to 20 years for a marimo ball to grow from a ping pong ball size to the size of a basketball. Shrimp and algae eating fish won't eat marimo balls.



> Is this the same type of algae as marimo balls?


No. Marimo balls are entirely different from the type of Clado that is a pest, and does not grow in strands. You can flatten out a ball, but it will always be like felt, and grow extremely slowly. It also likes cold water.

Here is an article about Marimo balls


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Ah thanks for clarifying. I remember buying some Marimos a while back (they originally looked like the one in the link you posted) but they got smothered with hair algae it seems. I'll see if I have any actual Aegagropila left in my tank.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Monster, would you be willing to send some to me to look at under a microscope? I would absolutely love to see what it is. I have a few ideas off hand, but I wouldn't know for certain without seeing it up close and personal. I'll pay for you to ship it.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd be happy to send you some next time I do a rescape. I need to thin it out since it's getting kind of wild. I'll just shoot you a PM when I do.


----------



## Bunfoo (Jan 14, 2012)

Robert H said:


> Thats not Marimo balls Monster, not even close. Marimo balls grow extremely slowly, and are not thready. There are many types of Cladophora, and Marimo balls is a very unique specie. Its actually been re classified to the name Aegagropila linnaei, formerly Cladophora Aegargropila. It is completely non evasive, in fact hair and thread algae will even grow on a marimo ball. It takes 15 to 20 years for a marimo ball to grow from a ping pong ball size to the size of a basketball. Shrimp and algae eating fish won't eat marimo balls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, interesting! I originally bought one because someone at ly LFS told me the shrimps like to eat it. :icon_sad: Well, now I want some true clado!


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Never thought i'd be posting pics of my algae tank in the hopes of getting someone jealous. I call this one "bucolic beard." Low light, low flow, low stocking, nothing in the way of ferts or co2.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I love this thread.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

inka4041 said:


> Never thought i'd be posting pics of my algae tank in the hopes of getting someone jealous. I call this one "bucolic beard." Low light, low flow, low stocking, nothing in the way of ferts or co2.


That's the stuff I'm talking about. If you comb it it'll look more well kept


----------



## AlisaR (Dec 7, 2011)

How much do you want for a portion of Bucolic Beard? I want it simply for the name you gave it!


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

mistergreen said:


> That's the stuff I'm talking about. If you comb it it'll look more well kept


Or you know, burn it with fire... This tank is about to be broken down and repurposed any way. Most of the plants and scape materials will be sent down to Msjinkzd to keep the ever hungry amano hordes satiated. 



AlisaR said:


> How much do you want for a portion of Bucolic Beard? I want it simply for the name you gave it!


Aah, too bad it's been recently reclassified as fuzzydens, huh? If you're serious about wanting some, I will happily send a bit in a first class envelope. That goes for anyone else as well.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

oh man i cannot wait!!!
these guys are waiting with baited breath
http://youtu.be/JHJHpfjr3lY


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Woah, those look like they're the turkey-sized Amanos you sent me a week or two ago! The ones that eat *entire veggie sticks* in seemingly a single bite and thankfully eat about 400lbs of algae a day.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

those are subadults at 1" ish!! There are just A MILLION OF THEM CREEPILY SWIMMING AROUND (they haunt my dreams, everyone hurry up and buy more amanos)


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Monster Fish said:


> I'd be happy to send you some next time I do a rescape. I need to thin it out since it's getting kind of wild. I'll just shoot you a PM when I do.


Please do! I am curious to see if it is a green algae or a cyano. I am so excited!! :bounce:



msjinkzd said:


> oh man i cannot wait!!!
> these guys are waiting with baited breath
> http://youtu.be/JHJHpfjr3lY


Psssst! Rachel, sneak me some of that algae, I'll pay in dividends. roud:

Aegagropila linnaei is in fact a really _old _name for Marimo balls, like dated back in the early 1840s. It was renamed in error to _Cladophora aegagropila _in the later part of 1860s, but was re-established to it's original classification in 2002 due to extensive testing finding the presence of Chitin molecules (think very strong thread for an idea). Also, marimos are still in the family _Cladophoraceae. _So, it is perfectly acceptable to continue to refer to these little wonders as clado balls. 

What does this mean for you, somewhat, in your growing endeavors? They will grow and thrive in similar conditions as all clados, but this particular one is tougher and more adaptive to it's environment because of it's basic molecular structure. Consider this a plus as it makes it more difficult to break it down in higher co2 environments as often happens to it's other lesser relatives. To me, it makes it a plus if you want to have them in enriched co2 environments. They are nearly indestructible, but mulm is a major issue for this algae as it forms in tighter clumps. You have to really have to keep it clean or it will suffocate in time.

Personally, I think _Tribbles_ is the best name ever created for them.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

msjinkzd said:


> those are subadults at 1" ish!! There are just A MILLION OF THEM CREEPILY SWIMMING AROUND (they haunt my dreams, everyone hurry up and buy more amanos)


lololololol.....


----------

